
Steve Jobs on Flash: Correcting the Lies - rpledge
http://jessewarden.com/2010/04/steve-jobs-on-flash-correcting-the-lies.html
======
jorgecastillo
Correct me if I am wrong (I found the links) but didn't adobe sent a DMCA take
down notice to some guy for implementing RTMP and doesn't the Adobe EULA
prohibit people tha have installed flash from developing competing flash
players and that has in part hindered the Gnash(GNU flash) project.

Adobe Uses DMCA On Protocol It Promised To Open
<http://yro.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/05/22/1254246>

How do Gnash developers work with the Adobe/Macromedia EULA?
<http://www.gnashdev.org/?q=node/25#eula>

P.S. I only read until the nonsense that flash is OSS.

------
acqq
correcting the lies of jessie warden: When I reach his page I see this which
_hides_ his text: "Notice JavaScript for Mobile Safari is currently turned
off. Turn it on in Settings › Safari to view this website." And I'm surfing
his site with Opera on PC. Would you believe somebody of his competence?

------
sattsinnova
I agree its important that we also understand not to take steves words at its
facevalue. Unfortunately in a world of applorgasm. Steves words will be lapped
to rally agains adobe

